

Ask HN: strategies to design? - petervandijck

One of the things I'm bad at is design, so I tend to just keep it really simple most of the time. Sometimes I look at the templates that are out there, and some of them look great, but I don't know, it doesn't feel totally right to use them.<p>What do you use when you have a new project that you want some design elements, some nice look for, if you're not a good designer? What strategies do you use? I don't particularly want to spend a lot of time on it. One strategy I've used is to just reuse the basic shell of a previous project.<p>Is there no other way to get it right than to spend a lot of time on it?<p>Any designers that can do good work?
======
eof
Hire a good designer, that's the main thing.

If you don't actually need good design, but just want something to not look
god awful, the basic idea is to use colors that complement each other. I like
to use <http://colorschemedesigner.com/>

~~~
petervandijck
That's an awesome link, thanks. Still a little baffled about what to do with
these colors, but that tool is nice.

